#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [草圖] 挑戰新坑——【十二屬神】其五

## SoDragom

十二屬神之五
姑且先回歸到常規的虎與犬
犬和虎本身就沒什麼好說的
不過補佐的動物就是個挑戰，戌的補佐都是畫起來比較相似的犬科動物
由於不是上色的草圖，所以基本是難以分辨，只能從身體來分別而已 :jcdragon-xp: 
然後寅的部分……或許是我現在才知道而已 :jcdragon-drool: 
實際上裡頭提及的狸貓，並不是我以前一直認知的類似浣熊小熊貓的動物（那個正確名稱是之前畫過的名為【貉】的動物）而這裡所指的是屬於豹貓的一種的動物
也就是說，其實不需要額外的生肖貓， 生肖虎裡頭本身就已經有具備貓的屬性了
不過這種配置，完全就是【家有大貓】嘛！ :jcdragon-xd: 


【寅】属官
虎之外貌的第三刻之屬神，具有高位者威嚴的貓科動物
天生具備有王者風範，威風、嚴厲、講義氣、並且行事迅速敏捷、求生能力強而有耐力，沉靜自制之餘也挺重禮儀。
不過個人是天生具領域觀念，所以有些強烈的占有慾和權力慾、攻擊力猛暴而孤僻，發起脾氣怒氣沖天，然後也有點個人英雄主義，所以會有些愛秀。
其補佐眷獸為【豹】與【狸貓】


【戌】属官
狗之外貌的第十一刻之屬神，與人類走得相近的犬科動物
對自己認同的存在會表現得忠厚且有親和力，心地慈悲、天真浪漫、且有敏銳的第六感。有喜歡聽好話的一面，只要受鼓勵的話領悟力與學習力都會自強，協調性也強。
但是耳根較軟、眼光不明且依賴性偏強、 桃花糾紛多，由於忠誠的行為而讓旁人對其會有喜歡「狗仗人勢」和「狗眼看人低」的感覺。
其補佐眷獸為【狼】與【豺】

----------

